# My backyard field trip



## Steve Nunn (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi,
I guess I'm kind of lucky in where I live, in the Wet Tropics of Nth Qld, nothing beats having therpahosids breeding in your own yard 

Anyhow, here is the worlds largest orb weaver, _Nephila pilipes piscatorum _, this one is at about 19cm legspan, really awesome to see. There were about 4 other species living in the web, as well as a prospective male!!

























Cheers,
Steve


----------



## kraken (Jul 27, 2006)

AWESOME!!!:worship: :worship:


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice pix of a nice spider! Now Im expecting to see some nice close ups of taipans and salties!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow!  Thats such a beautiful spider.  Thanks for the great pics, definatly an awesome contribution to this budding forum.  

And your right, its hard to beat Theraphosids breeding in the backyard!   

/Sky


----------



## sammyp (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice piccies, mate. Actually, I've seriously been considering a trip to oz at some point to check out the local fauna.. and of course to find out if there really are Yowie's wandering around the outback... 

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Sheri (Jul 27, 2006)

19 cms!

That's incredible!

I have backyard envy and an arachnid inferiority complex now. 

Stunning picturs, though, honest. Would be awesome to see those one day.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, you can see she's eating a sand wasp, some arachnid revenge   Here's another little fellow from the backyard, _Mopsus mormon_:







Steve


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 27, 2006)

cool jumper...almost looks like a jumping peucetia viridans


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 28, 2006)

Eastern Water Dragon in the creek out behind our backyard:







Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 28, 2006)

We get lots of the typical big gree tree frogs, but here was a rarer one, something I couldn't ID, definate tree frog of some variety, rescued from the downstairs laundry area:







Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 28, 2006)

A little jumper with green eyes:







Steve


----------



## sammyp (Jul 28, 2006)

I want that backyard!!  Lovely photo's. I especially like the jumpers. Do you get many varieties out there?


----------



## Sheri (Jul 28, 2006)

The green-eyed jumper - nice that you were able to focus on the eyes.

Often, when I shoot macro, it focuses on the area I would prefer to be blurry. 

Like with a snake - the body is sharp and the head is fuzzy and so on.

Very nice work.


----------



## lpw (Aug 1, 2006)

Sheri said:
			
		

> The green-eyed jumper - nice that you were able to focus on the eyes.


Yeah, you can see Steve Nunn in them.  How Escherian...   

Nice pics of some interesting critters, thanks for sharing and don't stop there!


----------



## David_F (Aug 2, 2006)

Very cool stuff, Steve.  I really like the water dragon.  I think I'll call him Mr. Burns.


----------



## Tarantula (Aug 7, 2006)

Steve Im disapointed.. where are the Hexathelidae? 

That Nephila pilipes piscatorum is very impressive! Does it only occur in Australia? How large do they get and how big is the web she sits in?


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 7, 2006)

Very nice Steve :clap:


----------

